# Release SM



## BreakTime (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks like the made in USA surf conventional will be available soon. Big line capacity and 52 inches per crank, 20 lb of drag. Nice looking reel. Star drag too. Anyone get to handle one? Wonder if Hatteras Jacks will get them in.

Edit: release not accurate.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

The question is not "if" he will have them, but "when?" I have been waiting for this reel for 2 years. He helped design this reel.


----------



## BreakTime (Sep 9, 2012)

True, more wondering how fast.


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

I saw somewhere they're thinking Feb??


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks neat.









But for $400... you could get one of the black Penn Torque star drags and mag it yourself and have some extra cash. Or get the old International Toque with the 525 style slide mag.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I saw someone list it as $399, others $299. 
It was not on their website as far as I could tell.

Anyone heard a concrete price?


----------



## BreakTime (Sep 9, 2012)

Haven't heard yet. When they were calling them the SURF model I saw $299. Then the updates above (and SM name) brought the $399 tag that's being used now. I can never tell head from tail on their website though, it's too clever for me.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

"Tournament casting reel inspired"? Really? Ok, I get the marketing ploy, and the inspirational part, but "tournament casting reel"??? Really? Sounds like they're riding on the coat tails of something outside the use of that reel to catch us fishermen, rather than selling a reel for its intended purpose. But I wish them well.


----------



## scoutin4reds (Dec 19, 2014)

BigWillJ said:


> "Tournament casting reel inspired"?


 What they mean is Ryan White wanted to ensure that this things casts far, he said it was easily casting 200 yards in the testing phases. Being that Hatteras Jack's is at Rodanthe I'd say he's interested in pulling in a few big drums whenever he can get them on the line. I've seen some good tooling but I'd like to hear some reviews before I go investing 400 bucks on another reel. Like RjtheMetalHead said the TRQ magged or with the mag have been weighing on my mind as well.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Bumping this up because I was browsing Charkbait.com and they said they are shipping them this Monday, the 23rd.
Price is $399.00



> The reels offer an innovative design which eliminates the need for cross bars. It's VERY open on top as the picture indicates. It's low profile chassis makes the reel VERY comfortable to fish. The free floating spool produces optimum acceleration and minimal resistance. Like the SG, the capacity of the reel will allow for 300 yds of 20# mono, meaning when spooled with braid you have up to 400 yds capacity fishing 50# braid! Weight is 23 ounces, and you have the free spinning benefit of ABEC 7 Boca Ceramic spool bearings. The main gear is massive, made from 316 stainless steel. Gear ratio is 6:1, so she's quick and the SM is designed to cast 3 to 16 ounces. There's also a fully adjustable magnetic cast control system. And, like all Release Reels, the new SM is backed by an unconditional LIFETIME WARRANTY.


Linky.




> Like RjtheMetalHead said the TRQ magged or with the mag have been weighing on my mind as well.


I'm not in the market for a reel like this, mot of the time I drum it is with a red Jigmaster I static magged off the pier, but If I happen upon an International TRQ 100 with slide mag on ebay cheap I'd scoop it up. Saw some black Penn Torques on ebay under $300 for the 15 size. Nothing wrong with them, Penn just decided to make Gold the only color choice unless you want to drop $$$ on their custom shop. Send it to Hatteras Jack for a knobby mag, who claims they can do this for most reels for $45 and there you go. Might have enough left for beer and bait.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Made in va


----------



## scoutin4reds (Dec 19, 2014)

*SM testing and tuning for fishing*

So I went out and bought the new SM, and it is a beast! Make sure that spool is filled to the max cause you're easily gonna strip it. I may go down around .35mm instead of .45 so I can get more line on it.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Heard it was awesome. Thanks for the update. Would like to get one sometime soon.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

scoutin4reds said:


> So I went out and bought the new SM, and it is a beast! Make sure that spool is filled to the max cause you're easily gonna strip it. I may go down around .35mm instead of .45 so I can get more line on it.


Your video says "This video contains content from SME, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds."


----------



## scoutin4reds (Dec 19, 2014)

copyright issues... So I removed the song and here's the new link. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi7PxuSGAMc


----------

